# What the hell do I do now?



## whatdoidonow (May 3, 2013)

So, I am 19, graduating highschool this year. Turns out that big ol college fund from my mom I was expecting doesn't exist, in fact my mom isn't giving me a dime to get started with my life, thanks mom! I have been growing for 4 years, it has become my passion and it is something I love to do. I have a 3.0 highschool GPA. What I have wanted to do with my life since I started growing is move to colorado, and grow for profit, like sell to clubs, the hospitals, its legal there now as well so I am sure they are always looking for new bud at the dispensaries. How do I start my life I guess is what I am asking, I never really got around to getting a job in highschool and all I have is 3000$ to my name. Could I just move to colorado, get an apt, take horticultural classes at a community college, and grow/sell to the clubs for a living there? I have seen people on youtube and shit like that saying they grow weed for a living, how does one go about doing this? One for example would be farmerjohn420. Well I guess I am just a bit flustered and panicked. some advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2013)

Or get a job with a nursery or farm and go to college to get a Bio degree. Then Master's and PhD in botany. Of course then you would need to work for Monsanto


----------



## whatdoidonow (May 3, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Or get a job with a nursery or farm and go to college to get a Bio degree. Then Master's and PhD in botany. Of course then you would need to work for Monsanto


Lol, monsanto is working with the government to kill us all my friend. I would love to get my masters and PHD in botany, when you say nursery or farm I assume you mean marijuana farm/nursery? How would I go about finding a nursery to work at in colorado?


----------



## whatdoidonow (May 3, 2013)

Heres a song I think you will all enjoy 
[video=youtube;-xvmlNJH4fU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xvmlNJH4fU[/video]


----------



## whatdoidonow (May 3, 2013)

Lol, maybe I will just become a budtender down there and sell to the club I work at XD


----------



## theoutdoorcrop (May 4, 2013)

Do what you want with the budget you've got. If you have to stay where you're at and save up some more money before you move out to Colorado. $3000 isn't bad if you spend it wisely. Get loans for your school, get a part time job too it'll help immensely. Then work towards what it takes to grow it for a living.


----------



## sunni (May 4, 2013)

whatdoidonow said:


> So, I am 19, graduating highschool this year. T*urns out that big ol college fund from my mom I was expecting doesn't exist, in fact my mom isn't giving me a dime to get started with my life, thanks mom!* I have been growing for 4 years, it has become my passion and it is something I love to do. I have a 3.0 highschool GPA. What I have wanted to do with my life since I started growing is move to colorado, and grow for profit, like sell to clubs, the hospitals, its legal there now as well so I am sure they are always looking for new bud at the dispensaries. How do I start my life I guess is what I am asking, I never really got around to getting a job in highschool and all I have is 3000$ to my name. Could I just move to colorado, get an apt, take horticultural classes at a community college, and grow/sell to the clubs for a living there? I have seen people on youtube and shit like that saying they grow weed for a living, how does one go about doing this? One for example would be farmerjohn420. Well I guess I am just a bit flustered and panicked. some advice would be appreciated.


you sound like a brat, get over it, plenty of people do not have their parents pay for college, you will understand once you grow up.


----------



## ricky1lung (May 5, 2013)

Guy life is tough, believe me not having a college fund
will probably turn out to be the least of your worries.

Get a job, a real job. 
Try to bust into whatever career field your interested in. You like plants,
even working at a florist would have been a good start in high school to gain
some extra experience. 

Get out there and start, without experience you will most certainly be starting
at the bottom and will have to work hard to support yourself. 

Greenhouses, farms, arborist's get in somewhere so if you do go to school for a botany degree 
(good idea) you will have a working knowledge that will help with your studies.

Good luck, and enjoy the ride.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (May 5, 2013)

whatdoidonow said:


> Woah bitch


Woah bitch
Woah bitch 
Woah bitch 
Woah bitch
Woah bitch 
Woah bitch 
woooaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## BarnBuster (May 5, 2013)




----------



## CCCmints (May 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> you sound like a brat, get over it, plenty of people do not have their parents pay for college, you will understand once you grow up.


i have to admit the way he wrote that does sound a bit bratty, but if his mom had him under the impression that there would be a college fund for him, then there really needs to be one. 

it is fucked up to let your kid grow up believing he doesn't need to worry about paying for college, then hitting him with the news when he's finally ready to go.


----------



## ricky1lung (May 5, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> i have to admit the way he wrote that does sound a bit bratty, but if his mom had him under the impression that there would be a college fund for him, then there really needs to be one.
> 
> it is fucked up to let your kid grow up believing he doesn't need to worry about paying for college, then hitting him with the news when he's finally ready to go.



My parents led me to believe they would send me to university on their dime, that didn't happen. 
I never complained and got a job.

This guy has not had a job all of the way through high school, his mom clearly supported him.
Large, sometimes unexpected expenses come up when your a parent. Im sure all parents would agree.

Heck my sons glasses cost 415 a crack and he was known to go through 3 pairs a month sometimes just being
a kid and playing. 

Sunni was right, the OP needs to carry on and do what is in his own best interest from here.

When he supports a family of his own, he will look back and appreciate his mom and everything she did for him even though she couldn't send him to college.


----------



## sunni (May 5, 2013)

"you dont know me i can do whateva Maury, i can do whateva"








yup you sound soooooooo bratty


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (May 5, 2013)

Colorado? The people over there will Eat you up and Shit you out Little Boy. You can't just go there an expect that people will give you their business? Why because you're the first person to grow pot for a living over there? They'd kill you. And on top of that, it wouldn't be legal. Because you have to gain citizenship, you can't just go there and expect that all the Laws are the same for you. They won't be. You'll have to WORK to make that happen, once the State of CO sees that you actually WANT to be there, and you're not just there to grow pot. THEN you get that privilege.


The Force is strong with this one... But your problem isn't that you "Don't know what to do from here" your problem is you expect everything to be handed to you on a silver platter... Pigs don't fly like that Son


----------



## whatdoidonow (May 8, 2013)

ricky1lung said:


> My parents led me to believe they would send me to university on their dime, that didn't happen.
> I never complained and got a job.
> 
> This guy has not had a job all of the way through high school, his mom clearly supported him.
> ...


I meant to quote your post on page one but whatever, thanks for the advice man, it means alot. I think I will get a job at a greenhouse nearby. I have actually just taken out a loan for college classes and getting my degree. Some of you guys are getting the wrong idea here, when I say some I generally mean sunni, who feels the need to be a bitch about it, no surprise tbh but whatever, I do appreciate my mother and all the shit she does for me constantly, my mom is the reason I am where I am today, without her I would have died when I was like 4 months old(extremely asthmatic, my mom stopped working to take care of me it was so bad, SHE eventually sought out a natural remedy after 17 years of synthetic bullshit that was nothing but a temporary fix at most, my mom got me my card when I was 17 and I couldn't love her more) Something happened with her financially I would bet, she doesnt tell me about things like that but she just dropped the bomb on me about half an hour before I posted this thread so I was a little frustrated and I guess I could see how I came off with an attitude, I apologize to all of you if you felt that way, except for sunni(because I am a brat kiss-ass)


Oh and one more thing, sunni, I would advise you look into getting your point across without coming off as a bitch, might make you more of a like able person in the future, just sayin


----------



## whatdoidonow (May 8, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Colorado? The people over there will Eat you up and Shit you out Little Boy. You can't just go there an expect that people will give you their business? Why because you're the first person to grow pot for a living over there? They'd kill you. And on top of that, it wouldn't be legal. Because you have to gain citizenship, you can't just go there and expect that all the Laws are the same for you. They won't be. You'll have to WORK to make that happen, once the State of CO sees that you actually WANT to be there, and you're not just there to grow pot. THEN you get that privilege.
> 
> The Force is strong with this one... But your problem isn't that you "Don't know what to do from here" your problem is you expect everything to be handed to you on a silver platter... Pigs don't fly like that Son


Jeez dude that came off kind of harsh brotha. Just because I don't know all of these things doesn't mean you've got to spit them at me if you know what I mean, none the less, thanks for the info and I will take that into consideration later in life. When you say work to make it happen, I assume you mean establish a legitimate job and such? I don't see why working as a budtender down there is so preposterous but hey, what do I know, I am just a "little boy"


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (May 8, 2013)

whatdoidonow said:


> Jeez dude that came off kind of harsh brotha. Just because I don't know all of these things doesn't mean you've got to spit them at me if you know what I mean, none the less, thanks for the info and I will take that into consideration later in life. When you say work to make it happen, I assume you mean establish a legitimate job and such? I don't see why working as a budtender down there is so preposterous but hey, what do I know, I am just a "little boy"


Preposterous? Do You Grow pot?

Then you know that such a thing can have an impact on your life that will change you for the rest of your Life.
And ESPECIALLY when you go to someones Home Town, somewhere where THEY grew up an just say "Hi, I'm New Here, Pot I Want In On Your Buisness" that's like saying, you wanna take the food off their table, or the shoes off their feet. Who are you? And why would we do that for you? Is what they'd say, Remeber that Impact? Well these people Do Exactly that, plus, They Do It For A LlIVING.


And from what you didn't know, I can tell your Naive(Which makes that Little Boy). Age has shit to do with it..


And yes, everyone here that told you to get a real Job, were correct. And yes what? Some, if not all States require you to be a LEGAL citizen before you even get a legitiment Job. You need to figure out how you're gettin Paper Legitimently, and where you're going to stay.....(That's Your First Priority)


----------



## whatdoidonow (May 8, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Preposterous? Do You Grow pot?
> 
> Then you know that such a thing can have an impact on your life that will change you for the rest of your Life.
> And ESPECIALLY when you go to someones Home Town, somewhere where THEY grew up an just say "Hi, I'm New Here, Pot I Want In On Your Buisness" that's like saying, you wanna take the food off their table, or the shoes off their feet. Who are you? And why would we do that for you? Is what they'd say, Remeber that Impact? Well these people Do Exactly that, plus, They Do It For A LlIVING.
> ...


Okay, so I am currently a legal citizen in california, would it be so preposterous to get a job as a budtender at my local dispensary I have been buying from for the past few years? I guess I sort of figured a budtender to be a legit job? I understand that analogy but I mean, isn't that a little too serious? I guess what I am saying is if I talked to the owner of a dispensary about getting a job there I don't see them freaking out and asking about me stealing food off their table or something. You are really making the dispensaries sound like cults more than just dispensaries. Don't take this offensively by the way, I just get this feeling you are pissed off about something or other man. & Im fine with not being a budtender for starters lol


----------



## ricky1lung (May 8, 2013)

I understand your position, but you need to look at the bigger picture.
At the fed level, they can walk in and bust your dispensary at any given time
so job security is really up in the air. Your finances are really insecure in that case.

So now, hopefully you have a goal set for a future career, you mentioned botany. A natural
choice would be something in that field to help you learn and excel in your studies.

Being a bud tender would be risky economically and really wont do much to help
you gain hands on knowledge for a future career outside of the Mj world.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (May 8, 2013)

whatdoidonow said:


> Okay, so I am currently a legal citizen in california, would it be so preposterous to get a job as a budtender at my local dispensary I have been buying from for the past few years? I guess I sort of figured a budtender to be a legit job? I understand that analogy but I mean, isn't that a little too serious? I guess what I am saying is if I talked to the owner of a dispensary about getting a job there I don't see them freaking out and asking about me stealing food off their table or something. You are really making the dispensaries sound like cults more than just dispensaries. Don't take this offensively by the way, I just get this feeling you are pissed off about something or other man. & Im fine with not being a budtender for starters lol



Mad? No. But, do what you want. You're a grown Boy. Better to except that an work on life in Cali...


Do you relize how much bud I would grow if I was in Cali?

But that's the difference, I would jut get up and do it. You have To ask On yahoo questions and riu.... Better you stick to school


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2013)

whatdoidonow said:


> I meant to quote your post on page one but whatever, thanks for the advice man, it means alot. I think I will get a job at a greenhouse nearby. I have actually just taken out a loan for college classes and getting my degree. Some of you guys are getting the wrong idea here, when I say some I generally mean sunni, who feels the need to be a bitch about it, no surprise tbh but whatever, I do appreciate my mother and all the shit she does for me constantly, my mom is the reason I am where I am today, without her I would have died when I was like 4 months old(extremely asthmatic, my mom stopped working to take care of me it was so bad, SHE eventually sought out a natural remedy after 17 years of synthetic bullshit that was nothing but a temporary fix at most, my mom got me my card when I was 17 and I couldn't love her more) Something happened with her financially I would bet, she doesnt tell me about things like that but she just dropped the bomb on me about half an hour before I posted this thread so I was a little frustrated and I guess I could see how I came off with an attitude, I apologize to all of you if you felt that way, except for sunni(because I am a brat kiss-ass)
> 
> 
> Oh and one more thing, sunni, I would advise you look into getting your point across without coming off as a bitch, might make you more of a like able person in the future, just sayin




except everyone pretty much agreed with me lollllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## aknight3 (May 8, 2013)

whatdoidonow said:


> So, I am 19, graduating highschool this year. Turns out that big ol college fund from my mom I was expecting doesn't exist, in fact my mom isn't giving me a dime to get started with my life, thanks mom! I have been growing for 4 years, it has become my passion and it is something I love to do. I have a 3.0 highschool GPA. What I have wanted to do with my life since I started growing is move to colorado, and grow for profit, like sell to clubs, the hospitals, its legal there now as well so I am sure they are always looking for new bud at the dispensaries. How do I start my life I guess is what I am asking, I never really got around to getting a job in highschool and all I have is 3000$ to my name. Could I just move to colorado, get an apt, take horticultural classes at a community college, and grow/sell to the clubs for a living there? I have seen people on youtube and shit like that saying they grow weed for a living, how does one go about doing this? One for example would be farmerjohn420. Well I guess I am just a bit flustered and panicked. some advice would be appreciated.



dude, you sound like a little spoiled brat. oh woe is you mom didnt leave you 50k cash in a bank account to get started in 'life' when u turn 19 and fucking buy 2 cars, wreck them both and then probably blow the rest up your fucking nose or in your lungs. you should be thanking your mother for PUSHING YOU OUT OF HER FUCKING VAGINA. for giving you a free place to live for 2 decades, oh you know. feeding,clothing. bathing you everyday. NEVERMIND the amount of money she probably spent on you with toys, x-mas, birthday blah blah blah... cause dude idk about you, but I have a son,I've seen a baby be born. I almost passed out and i wasnt even the one having the kid...you should be showering your mother with gifts and money JUST FOR THIS FACT ALONE. your ignorant. 



they arent always looking for bud, thats not how it works, if it was i would be there doing it, beleive me. you need to sit down and re-evaluate your shit dude cause your all twisted up i think. turn 23......THEN worry about shit






just my pennies. peace--





ps. dickhead or not, we are trying to get the point across, this shit aint no game..no one gonna treat you like a baby here bro ...i think sunni gave you great advice, you should be thanking her for EVEN taking the time out of her day to respond to you. end of story.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2013)

Oh SNAP! 

Don't worry boy, we'll make a man outta you yet!


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh SNAP!
> 
> Don't worry boy, we'll make a man outta you yet!


lol you shouldve seen what he said to me earlier you wouldnt be so nice


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 8, 2013)

If you're not well connected and haven't been breeding for years then it may make sense to qualify by studying.


----------



## rabbogart (May 8, 2013)

Do not connect your financial well being with drugs unless you plan to be a salesman for a large pharmaceutical company. Stop "whining" about your parents because you are embarrassing yourself. One man (me) to another man (you), life is going to "bitch slap" you over the span of your life and someday day you'll feel like a fool for complaining about broken "parental" promises.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 8, 2013)

sunni said:


> lol you shouldve seen what he said to me earlier you wouldnt be so nice


Am I being nice?

I was responding to AKnights post. 

We will toughen him up by beating him upside the head. *chuckles*


----------



## sunni (May 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Am I being nice?
> 
> I was responding to AKnights post.
> 
> We will toughen him up by beating him upside the head. *chuckles*


you're always so nice cause you're sweet as pie


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 8, 2013)

You could always just move to a state where Marijuana laws are super harsh and prices really high. Chances are rent is going to be dirt cheap in these places to boot. Of course then you need to roll the dice and find a good regular customer (notice I did not use plural).

$$


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (May 8, 2013)

SWIM went to Japan once... An Oz of Keif Goes for 10-15 grand easily...... Just Sayin


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 8, 2013)

Btw, to do my plan getting a real job is required. 

a) Legit income to pay rent
b) Way to develop connections potentially. Bars are a good place, although I guess the drinking age is 21 in the United States so nevermind.


----------



## CCCmints (May 8, 2013)

ricky1lung said:


> My parents led me to believe they would send me to university on their dime, that didn't happen.
> I never complained and got a job.
> 
> This guy has not had a job all of the way through high school, his mom clearly supported him.
> ...


nothing wrong with letting someone know when they've done something that makes you upset, even your mom. i wouldn't go off into a raging tangent over not having my college paid for, but you better believe i'd ask a few questions. getting a job is besides the point lol, it is kind of a given in this situation.

op has already apologized for the remark regarding his mom anyways..not sure why he deserves such a hard time.


----------

